# Cyber Monday deals at Hale Koa Hotel



## DaveNV (Nov 27, 2015)

The Hale Koa Hotel in Waikiki is not a timeshare, but I know Tuggers who are military-connected often stay there before or after a timeshare stay in Hawaii. I've done it myself. It's a very nice place.

I've been receiving emails from them advising that they're going to have a super deal of some sort starting this coming Monday.  My guess is it'll be discounts on room rates, or something similar. If you're inclined to want to check it out, as I'll be doing, they're offering a number of ways to find out what's going on. If you go to www.halekoa.com you can find out more.

I have no connection to them, and this post shouldn't be considered advertising.  Think of it as one Vet helping another. 

Dave


----------



## taterhed (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks Dave.  I've been waiting too...  we like staying there one night while waiting for the inter-island flight or bridging a gap between weeks.  That was the first place my wife and I stayed 25 years ago.  



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 28, 2015)

taterhed said:


> Thanks Dave.  I've been waiting too...  we like staying there one night while waiting for the inter-island flight or bridging a gap between weeks.  That was the first place my wife and I stayed 25 years ago.



I enjoy the place, too.  I lived in Honolulu as a teenager, when Fort DeRussey was still a military base right in the middle of things.  When they started construction on the first of the two Hale Koa towers, I thought it would be a fine idea.  It was mainly to be used for R&R trips for service members overseas.  They still do that.  It's great to see that after all these years, it is still such a going destination, and that it supports itself fully on revenue earned from guests, and not from taxpayer dollars  One of the things the military definitely got right. 

I'm quite curious what the big sale will be.  I haven't had them email me so often like the before.  And we're going to Hawaii next Fall, so this may turn into a really good thing, followed by a week on Kauai in our oceanfront timeshare. 

Dave


----------



## Tamaradarann (Nov 29, 2015)

*Hale Koa is very nice*



BMWguynw said:


> I enjoy the place, too.  I lived in Honolulu as a teenager, when Fort DeRussey was still a military base right in the middle of things.  When they started construction on the first of the two Hale Koa towers, I thought it would be a fine idea.  It was mainly to be used for R&R trips for service members overseas.  They still do that.  It's great to see that after all these years, it is still such a going destination, and that it supports itself fully on revenue earned from guests, and not from taxpayer dollars  One of the things the military definitely got right.
> 
> I'm quite curious what the big sale will be.  I haven't had them email me so often like the before.  And we're going to Hawaii next Fall, so this may turn into a really good thing, followed by a week on Kauai in our oceanfront timeshare.
> 
> Dave



I have never stayed at the Hale Koa but I pass by and through it everyday when staying at the Hilton Hawaiian Village.  The facilities are great so is the bar, food and entertainment.  There is one issue, however, that I brought to Management's attention.  The maintenance of the walkway along the beach.  The Resort Manager on duty mentioned that the Grounds Contractor was responsible for cleaning up the sand and maintaining it.  However, when I spoke to the Grounds Contractor he stated that due to all the sand that washes up on the walkway he doesn't want to wear out the sweeper and not have it available to sweep the other walkways.  If you observe carefully you will see that some of the vendors along the walkway hand sweep or shovel the sand everyday in front of their venue.  They have complained to me about how the Hilton Hawaiian Village maintains their walkway meticulously, but the Hale Koa doesn't.  I mentioned it to some of the MP service men that work the resort and they agree that the Grounds Contractor should be doing his job even if he had to do it by hand as other's do.  We, the MP service men, and I agreed that if the military was doing the grounds work they would be hand sweeping if their sergeants said you have to hand sweep it.  

I am just mentioning it since I love everything about Waikiki and I stay without a car so I walk everywhere.  Walking along the beach path is an everyday and night experience that I love.  The sand is a small but annoying occurrence that people are getting paid to address and are not addressing effectively.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 30, 2015)

For those who are interested:  The Cyber Monday special is a "Stay six nights, get the seventh night free" during a period from October 1, 2016 till mid-December 2016. Additionally, the first 100 reservations also receive a $100 dining credit at one of their onsite restaurants.  Specific details are on their website.

As it coincidentally happens, this falls directly into my own travel plans.  We'll be in Hawaii in October, and I reserved a week at Hale Koa for the week prior to our timeshare stay on Kauai.  I received the discount.  Yahoo! 

Dave


----------



## taterhed (Nov 30, 2015)

good for you Dave.  I was hoping for something a bit more spontaneous.... but it's a great gesture.  Dining credit too.  I hear they have a nice pig roast--if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 30, 2015)

taterhed said:


> good for you Dave.  I was hoping for something a bit more spontaneous.... but it's a great gesture.  Dining credit too.  I hear they have a nice pig roast--if you're into that sort of thing.




Thanks!   They have several nice dining choices.  I need to call back on the dining credit, to find out if I got it.  The reservation confirmation doesn't say.  I made my reservation at about 5:30AM Pacific Time, which is 3:30AM Hawaii time.  So the sale had been in place 3 and a half hours Hawaii time before I logged in.  But if it started at Midnight east coast time, that would have been 6 and a half hours before I logged in.  Hale Koa didn't say which Midnight they were going to follow, so I'd hope it was Hawaii time.

I did try calling after I got home from work today, to ask if I got the dining credit, but the beleaguered operator just chuckled, and said, "I'm so sorry, but I have no way to tell you that, and the reservation desk is running ragged.  The phones have been super busy today.  Would you mind calling back in a few days?"  I figure since I won't be there till next Fall, I have lots of time to find out. 

But I did save $133 on my reservation, which will more than cover the cost of a nice dinner out somewhere.  I'm happy. And if I get the dining credit too, then I'm even happier. 

Dave


----------



## tompalm (Dec 1, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> Thanks!   They have several nice dining choices.  I need to call back on the dining credit, to find out if I got it.  The reservation confirmation doesn't say.  I made my reservation at about 5:30AM Pacific Time, which is 3:30AM Hawaii time.  So the sale had been in place 3 and a half hours Hawaii time before I logged in.  But if it started at Midnight east coast time, that would have been 6 and a half hours before I logged in.  Hale Koa didn't say which Midnight they were going to follow, so I'd hope it was Hawaii time.
> 
> I did try calling after I got home from work today, to ask if I got the dining credit, but the beleaguered operator just chuckled, and said, "I'm so sorry, but I have no way to tell you that, and the reservation desk is running ragged.  The phones have been super busy today.  Would you mind calling back in a few days?"  I figure since I won't be there till next Fall, I have lots of time to find out.
> 
> ...



Check out the Luau. They have it two nights a week and it cost about $50 - $60. It used to be $50, but the price went up. It is still a great deal and at a nice garden area they set up just for the Luau. We usually go once or twice a year.  Koko's Cafe changed to a Buffett and not what it used to be, but breakfast is pretty good. Hope you have fun.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 1, 2015)

tompalm said:


> Check out the Luau. They have it two nights a week and it cost about $50 - $60. It used to be $50, but the price went up. It is still a great deal and at a nice garden area they set up just for the Luau. We usually go once or twice a year.  Koko's Cafe changed to a Buffett and not what it used to be, but breakfast is pretty good. Hope you have fun.



Thanks, Tom.  I'm looking forward to it. 

Dave


----------



## taterhed (Dec 1, 2015)

pig roast, luau... Same thing 

 sent from my cell...


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 22, 2015)

Update:  I got the $100 dining credit, too! They sent me an email the other say saying I was one of the lucky folks to get the credit.  We'd likely spend that much in one of their great restaurants, anyway, so this is a great bonus!  And that reduces the cost of my week there by another $100. 

So that means I'll get a week in a luxury oceanview beachfront hotel in Waikiki for a whopping total of $584.  I can certainly live with that! 

Now, I just have to sit on my hands till next October! 

Dave


----------



## slip (Dec 22, 2015)

Great deal Dave!! Post a picture or two so we can see the place.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 23, 2015)

Will do!  For now, this is a shot of the view from the room we had last time. That's the Hilton Hawaiian Village on the right.

Awesome location. 

Dave


----------



## cgeidl (Dec 23, 2015)

*Just tried four of the dining places at Hale Koa*

We just stayed 18 nights in Waikiki and went to the Hale Koa six different times. The three breakfasts were all good but could be excellent with more attention. The omelet station is great and the fresh fruit okay(some melon rinds and unripe fruit,pineapple always right. Most of the food in the buffet treys is mediocre to bad. Not hot enough and sitting too long . The supposedly grilled hash browns taste like oven baked. A make your own waffle would be better than those sitting for half an hour.Actually IHOP has a better breakfast at no more cost.
Kokos buffet dinner is okay with a different menu each day of the week.But has the same problem of food sitting too long.The prime rib is not prime beef and not very tasty
The theater mgic show was excellent but the food mediocre.
Bibas was very good one meal and bad the next.
The grounds are magnificent here and must be worth a billion plus.The outside Manchurian barbecue is probably the best meal.Select your own and get it freshly cooked.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 23, 2015)

cgeidl said:


> We just stayed 18 nights in Waikiki and went to the Hale Koa six different times. The three breakfasts were all good but could be excellent with more attention. The omelet station is great and the fresh fruit okay(some melon rinds and unripe fruit,pineapple always right. Most of the food in the buffet treys is mediocre to bad. Not hot enough and sitting too long . The supposedly grilled hash browns taste like oven baked. A make your own waffle would be better than those sitting for half an hour.Actually IHOP has a better breakfast at no more cost.
> Kokos buffet dinner is okay with a different menu each day of the week.But has the same problem of food sitting too long.The prime rib is not prime beef and not very tasty
> The theater mgic show was excellent but the food mediocre.
> Bibas was very good one meal and bad the next.
> The grounds are magnificent here and must be worth a billion plus.The outside Manchurian barbecue is probably the best meal.Select your own and get it freshly cooked.




Thanks for the comments.  I know they're always "adjusting" things, so it'll be interesting to see how it's working by the time I get there next Fall. 

Dave


----------



## slip (Dec 23, 2015)

Great pictures Dave. No wonder your happy. Now all you have to do is wait.


----------

